# red oak milling



## daugher12 (Jul 6, 2014)

This log has been down for around 3 years. The outer wood was rotten, but the heart was great. I let the boy run the mill while I pulled slabs. The boards averaged right at 14 inches and we got right at 200 bd/ft. We got some really nice QS too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 7, 2014)

Another of those EZ trackers. How do you like that mill? Would you like it as much if you didn't have a boy to push it through the wood? What's the largest dia. log you can cut without doing anything special? Gary

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 7, 2014)

If the log was a perfect cylinder I could cut up to a 40 in. diameter log. That however usually doesn't happen. The problem usually isn't the throat clearance it's usually some part of the log getting in the way of the carriage wheels. I like the mill, it's well built and well thought out. With a fresh blade I'll literally have to hold the mill back, because it'll want to pull itself through the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 7, 2014)

Sure is nice to see youth involved and active! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 7, 2014)

Family at work.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks like a blast! Wish I had a mill!


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 8, 2014)

It is fun and addicting! My wife and daughter think I'm crazy. I chased down a logging truck today with my daughter. She asked what I was doing. I said look at the size of those cherry logs on that thing! She just rolled her eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

